# Health care for UK pensioner in spain



## vannie1515 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, need some advice. We moved out here two years ago and although we know we should be resident, we have waited to see if this is definitely where we want to live. We are considering residency because my husband is now 65 years old and receiving his government pension.
As we understand it, for him to receive a SIP card here in spain he has to become resident (or rather both of us) and then get in touch with Department of work and pensions and an S1 form to change the pension into a Spanish bank account and declare it over here. We also think that as a dependant I also will get a SIP card although much younger than him.
Someone has told me that we have to prove an amount of money going into our Spanish bank account on a regular basis, is this true? If so does anyone know the amount. Currently we just withdraw from our English account and deposit into Spanish when we know bills are due.
Also he has a private pension which is paid into our UK account, but the company refuse to pay into a Spanish bank. Is anyone else in the same position and can give us advice? Many thanks for reading and look forward to some help


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

vannie1515 said:


> Hi everyone, need some advice. We moved out here two years ago and although we know we should be resident, we have waited to see if this is definitely where we want to live. We are considering residency because my husband is now 65 years old and receiving his government pension.
> As we understand it, for him to receive a SIP card here in spain he has to become resident (or rather both of us) and then get in touch with Department of work and pensions and an S1 form to change the pension into a Spanish bank account and declare it over here. We also think that as a dependant I also will get a SIP card although much younger than him.
> Someone has told me that we have to prove an amount of money going into our Spanish bank account on a regular basis, is this true? If so does anyone know the amount. Currently we just withdraw from our English account and deposit into Spanish when we know bills are due.
> Also he has a private pension which is paid into our UK account, but the company refuse to pay into a Spanish bank. Is anyone else in the same position and can give us advice? Many thanks for reading and look forward to some help




Firstly, you are already deemed resident in Spain. After 90 days it just happens! 

However, what you do not have is the piece of paper to say that you are on the list of foreigners! I don't know why you initially procrastinated but you've done yourselves more harm than good.

You should now 'sign-on' to get your 'residencia' - this will require you to prove sufficient income and health care provision. For you this is simple. You will need your pension paid into a Spanish bank and the S1 from DWP to enable you (and your wife as dependant) to get health care.


In terms of how much income - what the legislation says is that you should have sufficient so as to not be a burden on the state. In practice this seems to be 600 euros or more per person per month plus savings - but each area is different.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

vannie1515 said:


> Hi everyone, need some advice. We moved out here two years ago and although we know we should be resident, we have waited to see if this is definitely where we want to live. We are considering residency because my husband is now 65 years old and receiving his government pension.
> As we understand it, for him to receive a SIP card here in spain he has to become resident (or rather both of us) and then get in touch with Department of work and pensions and an S1 form to change the pension into a Spanish bank account and declare it over here. We also think that as a dependant I also will get a SIP card although much younger than him.
> Someone has told me that we have to prove an amount of money going into our Spanish bank account on a regular basis, is this true? If so does anyone know the amount. Currently we just withdraw from our English account and deposit into Spanish when we know bills are due.
> Also he has a private pension which is paid into our UK account, but the company refuse to pay into a Spanish bank. Is anyone else in the same position and can give us advice? Many thanks for reading and look forward to some help


I believe the amount is around £600 per person paid into a Spanish bank. This is a fairly recent requirement so if you had registered when you arrived as in fact you are required to do by law whatever your intentions of residency you wouldn't have been subject to this requirement.
However...once you have met the new requirements you will be entitled to the same health cover as Spanish nationals.


----------



## vannie1515 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you for this, just a further couple of questions, If the UK private pension company will not pay into a Spanish account, how do we show that we are also receiving this income? Also do you know what the procedure is once we have residencia and the S1 form? Many thanks for your help


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

vannie1515 said:


> Thank you for this, just a further couple of questions, If the UK private pension company will not pay into a Spanish account, how do we show that we are also receiving this income? Also do you know what the procedure is once we have residencia and the S1 form? Many thanks for your help


Your best bet is to do a search of this forum. The procedures are well documented - if a little hard to find sometimes. It is all here in the FAQ section.

What I would do, is to have the UK private pension paid into a UK bank and then do a transfer as and when necessary to a Spanish one. After a couple of months you will have sufficient evidence.

In my case, I do not get a pension so would show a healthy balance in a Spanish bank - if I hadn't registered when I first came here of course.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was in exactly the same position, but I obtained residencia long before I came to live here on a permanent basis. I have also obtained health care for both myself and my wife who is younger than me. I have been issued with the plastic health card, hers is a paper one, the plastic one has not yet arrived, 5 years on!!

Regarding the rules governing residencia you should make enquiries at your local office that handles the applications, I say this because all areas are completely different as are the interpretation of the financial and health requirements.

One of my pensions is taxed in the U.K. but the O.A.P. I declare here and because it is so small I do not have to pay tax on it.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*tax*



vannie1515 said:


> Hi everyone, need some advice. We moved out here two years ago and although we know we should be resident, we have waited to see if this is definitely where we want to live. We are considering residency because my husband is now 65 years old and receiving his government pension.
> As we understand it, for him to receive a SIP card here in spain he has to become resident (or rather both of us) and then get in touch with Department of work and pensions and an S1 form to change the pension into a Spanish bank account and declare it over here. We also think that as a dependant I also will get a SIP card although much younger than him.
> Someone has told me that we have to prove an amount of money going into our Spanish bank account on a regular basis, is this true? If so does anyone know the amount. Currently we just withdraw from our English account and deposit into Spanish when we know bills are due.
> Also he has a private pension which is paid into our UK account, but the company refuse to pay into a Spanish bank. Is anyone else in the same position and can give us advice? Many thanks for reading and look forward to some help


Did you realise, that after spending 183 days in Spain, you became tax resident, automatically,even though you had not registered on the tax system or foreigners register, and of course should have filed the new 720 form, which lists in great detail all assets outside Spain, property, investments, savings etc. 
Your priority should be to visit a qualified tax accountant to sort out paying income tax on your income from UK, pensions,(except crown pensions) investments, savings tax etc.
As for the pension not being paid into the Spanish account, you could write an Enlgish cheque to it at intervals as needed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I was in exactly the same position, but I obtained residencia long before I came to live here on a permanent basis. I have also obtained health care for both myself and my wife who is younger than me. I have been issued with the plastic health card, hers is a paper one, the plastic one has not yet arrived, 5 years on!!
> 
> Regarding the rules governing residencia you should make enquiries at your local office that handles the applications, I say this because all areas are completely different as are the interpretation of the financial and health requirements.
> 
> One of my pensions is taxed in the U.K. but the O.A.P. I declare here and because it is so small I do not have to pay tax on it.


the rules are exactly the same everywhere in Spain - it's just the monetary figures which vary - & then only slightly......

of course, it's debatable as to whether your little island is in Spain


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

vannie1515 said:


> Thank you for this, just a further couple of questions, If the UK private pension company will not pay into a Spanish account, how do we show that we are also receiving this income? Also do you know what the procedure is once we have residencia and the S1 form? Many thanks for your help


If you have been in Spain for over 183 days, you are a tax resident. You have to declare what your pensions or any income is in a worldwide context. Your gestor will present your income to the Hacienda and if it is above the required amount, you will be okay. However, as you should be paying tax for last year, as a matter of urgency, I would talk to a good English speaking gestor.

To be a resident, you need to register at a police station that deals with the reidencia and you should contact the DWP in Newcastle upon Tyne for their advice on how to obtain health care in Spain. So long as one you is over retirement age, you should be okay. The DWP will send you documentation and should explain to you how to proceed in Spain. When I received the documentation, it gave the office and the road where the office was located


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*Tax*

Vannie 1515 seems to have gone quiet-have the posts about her tax liability frightened her off?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Vannie 1515 seems to have gone quiet-have the posts about her tax liability frightened her off?


she hasn't logged on since her last post - no need to think she's been frightened off


----------

